# Only 2 Eggs at Stimming scan day 10



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Ive just come home from my day 10 stimming scan and im so upset, I dont know why I just expected so many eggs because everything feels like its working and im in agony!!!  I thought they would say 20 eggs well done!!!  But they didnt.  I only have 2 at 14mm on my right and a possible one on my left.  EC was going to be Monday but now ive just to go in and get a scan.  Im on Menopur x 3 75mg vials a day and they said they arent going to increase this either.  Please help What happens now  Ive been told to lie on the couch, watch dvds and chill out for the weekend and see if any more grow?  Also i think lots of follicles but didnt get the impression this meant much as nurse said that they usually know by day 10 how its going to go.......HELP!!!!??

xxx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

What exactly do you mean by think lots of follicles?

Don't lose hope, rest, drink plenty of water, eat a high protein diet, drink lots of organic whole milk and keep your tummy warm! They may start to develop later than usual. And better late than never. Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi beccarob,

Well it was really confusing, the nurse said I have two eggs on one side and almost an egg on the left, and I pushed for how big they were and they had written down 14mm and 13mm and I think 12mm.  And I asked if that was it or did i have lots of follicles, and she said i had follicles as well.....I dont know the difference and im sooooooooo confused!  xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi mross,

The nurse has confused you I think. You are only able to see follicles on a scan not the eggs themselves. The eggs are inside the follicles and are harvested during egg collection via aspiration. 

So you have 3 large follicles and some smaller ones that she could see which will hopefully grow some more by your next scan.

Beccarob's advise is spot on. 

xxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Actually, i think that the nurse was referring to egg numbers even if it is rather confusing for her to talk like that.

The rule of thumb is that every follicle that is 14m< has an egg inside, so if you have a 14, 13 and 12 mm that that is pretty much 2 or 3 eggs.

I'd try not to worry too much just yet though...

They won't count follicles that are <8mm normally and they won't do EC until your largest follicle is about 20mm so if for example you have 5 follicles that are 8mm they won't count them yet but by the time your 14m = 20mm then you might have a 20mm, 19mm, 18mm and 5 x 14mm which would give you 8 eggs.

You are a slow responder, but studies indicate that stimulation duration won't harm your eggs, but increasing your dosage might damage them xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Thats really interesting Louise, thanks so much! Gives me a lot more hope.  xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Just an update - I took all your fabulous advice, spent the weekend on the couch with hot water bottles, chocolate, water, milk, accupuncture and upped my protein, had a bad feeling about today but YAY I have 6 follicles and a wee 7th on the way up, 3 of the follicles are an excellent size (dont know what they are but one was about 18 or so.  The nurse was really optimistic and happy that they have grown, so Im triggering tonight YIPPEEE and EC is Wednesday xx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yay! Well done you. Happy trigger day! X


----------

